# Specialized RockHopper Comp Disc 29er 2009 good buying price? 650.00?



## Byako (Aug 3, 2012)

Trying to get into some moderate mtb. 

Do you guys know if this is a 650.00 is a good price or should I talk him down to a certain price? 

Specialized RockHopper Comp Disc 29er 2009

He says he just did a tune up, brake disc pads been replaced, and a thudbuster seatpost to top it off. 

The bike is in excellent condition.


Please help a noob out. Thanks in advance.


----------



## MattC555 (Mar 24, 2011)

BikePedia - 2009 Specialized Rockhopper Comp 29 Complete Bicycle

Was $940 new. I'd be more comfortable in the $450-$500 range, but thats just me. Thudbusters aren't cheap, and some people love them, but they're not for me.

That is a very nice entry level bike. Good luck!


----------



## GPRider08 (Aug 22, 2008)

I'd say you should see about getting him down to at least $600. As Matt said, that Thudbuster is worth a little coin, but only for those who like them.


----------



## Byako (Aug 3, 2012)

thanks guys. I will try to aim for 600... as long as I can get a good deal on it. Trying to get into the sport by getting a good deal on a used bike. Hard shopping for one...and this is a bike that came along that actually fits me... I might pull the trigger.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

I'm trying to sell the exact same bike with a new upgraded headset and X.9 rear derailleur and people on CL are beating me up over my asking price of $600. Even when I drop it to $550 I get a bunch of grief. Cheap bastards. It's a good bike and responds decently well to upgrades. IMO it's a deal at $600, a steal at $550 or less.


----------



## Byako (Aug 3, 2012)

maybe i should of brought it off you. lol. 

anyways i pulled the trigger at 560. A couple of scratches but it looks intact. 

he put front and rear Vulpine semi-slick.

are these good tires for trail or what do you guys recommend as a set?

-chad.


----------



## Byako (Aug 3, 2012)

while im at it, anything i should upgrade or get on the bike? the crankset seemed to of been scratched bad don't know how he manage to do that.


----------



## Luclin999 (Jul 9, 2012)

IMO $520 is just about the right price for that bike in used but well maintained condition.


----------

